# Fundamental of Wine Chemistry seminar



## onlyreds (Jun 5, 2011)

Is anyone planning to attend this seminar being offered through the U of Iowa at Ames, IA? It is presented by Clark Smith and includes a 450 pg. spiral bound syllabus. The course is normally $350 dollars but "Midwest Grape and Wine Industry Institue" is sponsoring the event and the fee is only $95.

I hear that Clark Smith is a very engaging speaker with strong beliefs with regard to terrior and commercial winemaking practices, advocating a more back to basics approach that emphasizes lower alchohol and a committment to "place."

Check out the details at http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Wine

The seminar dates are Tues and Wed., June 7 & 8.


----------



## rojerronny (Sep 28, 2011)

I think most modern wineries use sulfites to sanitize the grape must. Then enter the yeast of your choice and go from there. Other than that, I do not think there's no additives, no sugar, no dyes. The color can be modified through storage. This, of course, is for the right wine.


----------

